# Corvette C6 brake rotors.



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a interesting qusetion for all of the GM experts out there. I have an interesting idea. Would it be at all possiable to get C6 break calipers and rotors to fit a 04 gto? do they have the same bolt pattern? and would they even fit in the wheel i upgraded to aftermarket 18's. Im not affrade of alittle work to get them to work.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

no comments?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Are you talking about base C6 or the C6 Z06?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I doubt it. If the 05/06 brakes are bigger then the 04s, I'm sure the C6 is also. Bad question...


----------



## POLGTO05 (Jul 30, 2008)

This might give you a better idea 

Home Page


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

POLGTO05 said:


> This might give you a better idea
> 
> Home Page


That kinda helped. But I would like to get my hands dirty and piece the kit together from smashed up corvette or something. I really dont feel like spending 4g's on stoping lol.


----------

